# [batch] angeschlossene USB-Gerät neu erkennen



## Steusi (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich habe eine Kamera an meinem PC per USB, welche aus einem mir unerklärlichen Grund die Verbindung verliert. Jedoch soll sie rund um die Uhr im bestimmten Intervall Bilder machen.

Da ich es aber leider nicht vermeiden kann, dass so etwas passiert dachte ich mir folgendes.

Ich sperre den USB Port und gebe ihn wieder frei, damit die Kamera wieder am USB-Port erkannt wird, schreibe dann ein Script womit die Kamerasoftware wieder aktiviert wird und es geht weiter.
Ich habe auf dem System jetzt schon so viele Automatisierungsvorgänge laufen, da kommt es auf eins mehr auch nicht an 

Also kann man alle USB Geräte neu erkennen lassen? Also deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren?
Mittels Devcon soll es wohl gehen (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311272) hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Irgendwie erkenne ich nichts am USB-Port oder ich verwende die Befehle grundlegend falsch. 
Wie müsste ich denn den USB Port sperren, wieder freigeben und neu suchen lassen?

Würde mich tierisch freuen, wenn jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte.
DANKE


----------



## antwort (30. Dezember 2009)

befehl wäre 
devcon disable USB\VID_*ACE^&PID_1215*
devcon enable USB\VID_*ACE^&PID_1215*

das USB/VID........ findest du im gerätemanager bei hardeware ids
das ganze kopierst du in eine bat ja und das wärs dann eingentlich.
bei mir funktioniert es aber leider aus irgendeinem grund nicht - ist aber jedenfalls so richtig.

hab das programm usb safley remove
mit dem funkts bei mir
ist dann (bei mir ein wlan_stick der spinnt)
usr stop -n "Atheros AR5007UG Wireless Network Adapter"
usr return -n "Atheros AR5007UG Wireless Network Adapter"
kostet allerdings
das halt wieder in eine bat reinkopiern und die 
usr.exe und USBSRservice.exe von dem programmordner in C:Windows kopieren.
das schräge daran ist das bei mir schon alleine hilft wenn das programm usb safley remove läuft
ohne das script überhaupt auszuführen. der stick funkt jetzt einfach wenn ich einschalte - na ja komisch - aber sind halt computer......


----------

